# Mythbusters-Brady Ellison



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Brady's Mythbusters episode "Arrow Machine Gun" (at least I think that's it) airs on Nov. 3rd. He taped it this past spring.


----------



## Phoenix1760 (Dec 10, 2009)

Had the chance to meet Brady in Vegas last year... and he has helped me alot with my shooting by giving some tips via email. Great guy! I know your proud!


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

What is the Myth? Not Brady, for sure...........

Fritz


----------



## Archer 4 Life (Oct 27, 2008)

The man, the myth, the legend?


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

brady's a G.. rockin that pink recurve


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> Brady's Mythbusters episode "Arrow Machine Gun"


Can someone explain the Myth? I've never heard of it...


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

The previews of the program talk about some kind of an ancient Roman war machine, I don't know what that has to do with Brady.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Speed and accuracy of machine vs man. Machine shot a lot further. Brady said Adam and Jamie were a lot of fun. He had a great time.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Just heard someone at my club talk about this episode, apparently it has already aired over here. Downloading it right now to watch


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's a link to the youtube video. It's part 3 of 3 for the episode, and it's the only part Brady's actually in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMJqRS7Pmxg&NR=1

I'm still going to watch the actual airing of the show here in the States!


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

Man T.V. rules are wierd. Looks like Brady had to black tape the limbs...why....and in one slow-mo shot he has his clicker taped too, I mean on the click part that touches the arrow. And is the clicker home-made? Looks like it. And I hope Mythbusters picked up the tab on those 11 Easton X10s he was shooting at 400 bucks retail that still a lot of money even if Brady gets a discount. Anyways Really cool to watch. Also the editing shows him shooting and then a bright Orange bolt/arrow hitting one of the "bad guys" and they were like OH You hit the Red One or something...I quess they think we don't pay attention out in "tv-land".


----------



## benavery (Jun 27, 2010)

EagleI79 said:


> Man T.V. rules are wierd. Looks like Brady had to black tape the limbs...why....and in one slow-mo shot he has his clicker taped too


I would guess they were covering up branding. The limb tape was obviously covering a brand name (Hoyt?) and the clicker may have had something written on it too. I don't know why TV shows like Mythbusters always hide brand-names, but you see the same thing in many other episodes.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

EagleI79 said:


> Man T.V. rules are wierd. Looks like Brady had to black tape the limbs...why..





benavery said:


> I would guess they were covering up branding. The limb tape was obviously covering a brand name (Hoyt?) and the clicker may have had something written on it too. I don't know why TV shows like Mythbusters always hide brand-names, but you see the same thing in many other episodes.


I thought that reality shows covered up brand names because they didn't want any unpaid endorsements on the show, but I've since read that they don't want to be sued for trademark infringement. As lame as it is, you can be sued for showing a brand name in a TV show without getting permission first. The insurance companies who insure TV shows for "Errors and Omissions" dictate what has to be covered up, and your show won't get aired on a major network without E&O insurance. It is so bad that movies remove the trademarked TransAmerica Tower (the tall pyramid shaped building) from the San Francisco skyline. Different rules apply to news shows--but what constitutes news? IP laws are just over-broad and crazy.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

The Youtube link has been removed


----------



## mantra (Feb 7, 2007)

ArtV said:


> The Youtube link has been removed


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_68B17nM1A8&feature=related


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Pretty neat!


----------

